# Sugar Mango Ryder by World of Seeds



## PuffinNugs (Mar 2, 2012)

Im just curious if anyone has tried this strain yet. i just put in soil thinking it would be a quick plant since its suppose to be an auto but i read this now in the desciption... "It can be expected to flower in 8-9 weeks and should reach 40-90cm in height"

think it mean finshing up flowering at 8-9 weeks? if it starts to flower after 8 weeks i made a mistake starting this one  but have never heard of a auto growing that long.


----------



## Markers (Mar 11, 2012)

I just started one this mornin, got it as a freebie. I'm thinkin its mature in 8 weeks or so. At least thats what I hope. I didnt really want an auto but am gonna try it 24/7. its that or 12/12, figure 24/7 would be better.


----------

